# World's Smallest Machine Gun



## daftandbarmy (26 Nov 2006)

Just in case Santa needs to arm the elves when the breakdown in social order comes.... better bring an HO scale screwdriver for this C5

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/worlds-smallest-machine-gun


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Nov 2006)

Where can i get one?


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Nov 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## fleeingjam (26 Nov 2006)

Deadly christmas gift  ;D).... On the website it said it could actually kill someone who didnt have any armour on.

- Syed


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2006)

Amaazing................. 
and it didn't jam!!!!!


----------



## Lerch (27 Nov 2006)

Well, I know what's at the top of my Christmas list! ;D


----------



## harry8422 (27 Nov 2006)

okay i think we can all agree that a machine gun that could fit on all of our keychains is by far one of the coolest things around?0


----------



## SoF (27 Nov 2006)

It makes an excellent stocking stuffer ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (27 Nov 2006)

I love it


----------



## Jacqueline (27 Nov 2006)

_COOL_

This guy will like it ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Nov 2006)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Deadly christmas gift  ;D).... On the website it said it could actually kill someone who didnt have any armour on.



Oh, yeah.  That would wreck somebodys day.  Some crime scene investigator would be scratching their head too.


----------



## jimb (28 Nov 2006)

Imagine mounting that on the front of your car for the idiots that want to cut in on the off ramp, sure would make a nice statement. One question who makes 17 caliber rounds ? I can't remember every hearing of such a bullet size. 


Jim B. Toronto.


----------



## schart28 (28 Nov 2006)

Remington, Hornady and CCi makes .17 caliber rounds.

http://www.castleofevil.com/othersites/17cal/main.htm


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Nov 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> Imagine mounting that on the front of your car for the idiots that want to cut in on the off ramp, sure would make a nice statement. One question who makes 17 caliber rounds ? I can't remember every hearing of such a bullet size.



I believe that rounds that small are used to hunt fur bearing animals, so as to not mar the pelt too much.  Or at least that is how it was explained to me.  
Of course at 900 RPM you will have a seriously screwed up looking mink.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Dec 2006)

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/MVI_2352.AVI




A heck of a lot of fun to shoot, and surprisingly, it's accurate enough to shoot clay pidgeons with at 50m or so.

Not a Full auto though...FA is somewhat rare amongst civilian owned firearms collections....less than 5000 licensed owners in Canada, and you had to have been in that club since 1978.  

NS


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Dec 2006)

.17 are indeed favoured by "predator" or "varmint" hunters. These are used primarily on prairie dog sized animals, although some will use them on foxes and bobcats. There is lots of debate amongst the predator hunters on whether they are sufficient for coyotes.


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Dec 2006)

I want one, it would be a great tool to get rid of annoying sea gulls  ;D


----------



## schart28 (3 Dec 2006)

I think it would be sufficient for coyotes. Here are the specs:

Caliber     Bullet Weigh, gr    Bullet Type      Box Count

17 HMR    20                       GamePoint       50

                            Velocity, ft/sec

Muzzle            50 yards         75 yards       100 yards
2375               2051              1898             1754

                            Energy, ft-lbs

Muzzle            50 yards          75 yards       100 yards
250                187                  160              137


----------



## muskrat89 (3 Dec 2006)

schart - I am just getting started in predator hunting, so I can't speak from experience. I do know a LOT of predator hunters, read predator hunting magazines, and post on a lot of hunting websites. What I can tell you is that there is still a lot of debate among those that do a lot of this stuff, regarding the _practical_ effectiveness of the round on coyotes

..anyway, we're hijacking the thread...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Dec 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Not a Full auto though...FA is somewhat rare amongst civilian owned firearms collections....less than 5000 licensed owners in Canada, and you had to have been in that club since 1978.



Because certainly doing a modification after you purchased it would clearly be wrong..... ^-^


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Dec 2006)

Well this clearly solves the problem of section firepower and reduces the weight to be carried and increases the Ammo load!!! Time to re-equip the Infantry!


----------



## Dogboy (31 Dec 2006)

because we need another toy as a front line weapon. :


----------



## GO!!! (31 Dec 2006)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> because we need *another* toy as a front line weapon. :



Which were the first ones?


----------



## Robbie (31 Dec 2006)

I could us that at the cottage.  F'en squirrels


----------



## Billy~Bob (31 Dec 2006)

I seem to recall those stupid air rifles the cadets use being somewhwere in the realm of .17 calibre. With a little acceleration those things could even break the skin  .


----------



## ryanmann356 (31 Dec 2006)

haha thats so cool. you could like put that in your pocket.  I wonder how accurate it is.  I know what I want for my birthday, it would be easy to wrap too  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Dec 2006)

Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> I seem to recall those stupid air rifles the cadets use being somewhwere in the realm of .17 calibre. With a little acceleration those things could even break the skin  .



Are you actually familiar with firearms?  Your post seems to indicate "no".


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Dec 2006)

I observe his post-count and presume "NO".....

 :

Heh, just wait 'til you guys see the next project....it's in the shop right now getting worked on, but the pseudo-receiver is almost done.  The water cooling jacket is under way, and so is the tripod.

NS


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Dec 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I observe his post-count and presume "NO".....
> 
> :
> 
> ...



OOOO!!!!  New harsh things...I love new harsh things....


----------



## Billy~Bob (31 Dec 2006)

What I meant was the pellets were something like .17 inches in diameter similar to the bore of the machine gun mentioned in this thread. I recognize that ACTUAL .17 rounds would be going a lot faster and would likely do more damage than simple air pellets. No need to put me in my place me any more than is necessary zipperhead :-X.


----------



## muskrat89 (31 Dec 2006)

You got jumped on becasue you are comparing 2 entirely different things  :

They have .22 cal pellet guns as well, but to compare those to a .22-250 or .223 is ludicrous.

You should probably stick to topics that you have some familiarity with....


----------



## rz350 (31 Dec 2006)

I'm going to give him a broad over view. If it fires with powder, it would probably be very painful to be hit by at the minimum, and hold the capacity to cause fatal injury. (even a .22 short could kill...and it would for sure hurt like hell) 

They also make air rifles with Muzzle velocities of up to 1800FPS...that too would be very painful. Before you generalize a gun based on its bore diameter, think a wee bit.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Dec 2006)

Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> What I meant was the pellets were something like .17 inches in diameter similar to the bore of the machine gun mentioned in this thread. I recognize that ACTUAL .17 rounds would be going a lot faster and would likely do more damage than simple air pellets. No need to put me in my place me any more than is necessary zipperhead :-X.



No need to get too sensitive.  You just seem as though you may not have much experience with firearms.  BTW, the air rifle calibre is not .17.  That inaccuracy is part of what makes it seem as though you may not have used them too much.  
Everyone here had no experience at one point.  Don't sweat it.  Take some time and read through the various weapon and equipment threads.  You will learn a heap.  Hell, everyone here learns something from everyone else at some point.  That is sort of the point of coming here.  
Enjoy your New Year.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jan 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> I'm going to give him a broad over view. If it fires with powder, it would probably be very painful to be hit by at the minimum, and hold the capacity to cause fatal injury. (even a .22 short could kill...and it would for sure hurt like hell)
> 
> They also make air rifles with Muzzle velocities of up to 1800FPS...that too would be very painful. Before you generalize a gun based on its bore diameter, think a wee bit.



A primer from a centre fired cartridge, has a velocity of around 1450 fps when ignited by itself!!!!!!! (Modern Reloading, by Richard Lee)


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Jan 2007)

Colin,

Interestingly, if you're into wheelguns, you can make indoor practice rounds using primed cartridge cases pushed into a sheet of wax (3/8" or so thick) 

If you look at the Dillon Precision website:

http://dillonprecision.com/template/p.cfm?maj=63&min=2&dyn=1&

They offer X-ring rubber bullets which can be used instead of the wax method.

Note that they state that the primer flash hole needs to be opened up to increase the velocity imparted.

These don't have the recoil impulse to cycle a semi-auto.

Oh, and Back to the .17 cal stuff....

There's a number of options when it comes to .17 cal, including (but not limited to) .17HM2, .17 HMR, .177 (air gun pellets) .17 Mach IV,  the .17 Remington, and some oddball wildcat rounds that have been developped by individuals on their own accord.

The .17 Mach IV is rated to around 4000 FPS...based on a .221 Remington cartidge case necked down.

Anyhow, the point is I guess that there's a lot to learn when it comes to shooting, and this area isn't a bad spot to get started on learning about military related firearms, but there's some other resources that'll get you a lot further on the civvy side of the house.

NavyShooter


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jan 2007)

Sounds like an interesting idea for my .455, although I better do it in the garage as the wife would get annoyed with me otherwise!

Just ordered a set of dies for the .455, will likely use .45acp cast bullets in .454 diameter, but would like to find a source of expanding base bullets for better accuracy.


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2007)

Billy~Bob said:
			
		

> I seem to recall those stupid air rifles the cadets use being somewhwere in the realm of .17 calibre. With a little acceleration those things could even break the skin  .



More then likely .177 they are the most common type on the market, but you can also get .22 caliber ones.


----------



## NSfirefighter (13 Dec 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> More then likely .177 they are the most common type on the market, but you can also get .22 caliber ones.



you are correct the daisy 853c is a .177


----------



## Klc (13 Dec 2007)

NSfirefighter said:
			
		

> you are correct the daisy 853c is a .177



ALL cadet air rifles as of when I was a cadet (2002) are .177 calibre lead pellet.

Both the 853c and the Anschütz 380 competition rifle.


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Jan 2008)

More pics to follow soon....

NS


----------



## speezy (28 Jan 2008)

we must now arm our highly trained squirrel unit with these  :threat:


----------



## CougarKing (28 Jan 2008)

speezy said:
			
		

> we must now arm our highly trained squirrel unit with these  :threat:



To do what? Assasinate Alvin and the Chipmunks???  : ;D


----------

